# Experimental Oral Transmission of Chronic Wasting Disease to Reindeer



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Tuesday, June 19, 2012 

Experimental Oral Transmission of Chronic Wasting Disease to Reindeer (Rangifer tarandus tarandus) 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/06/experimental-oral-transmission-of.html


----------

